# fox's are mans original best friend



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience...e/prehistoriccemeteryrevealsmanandfoxwerepals

And fox furs get a +1...I guess...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanted a pet fox when I was younger, like in the Fox and the Hound. :C


----------



## Icky (Feb 5, 2011)

Well you fuckers wouldn't even _have_ the Sun if it weren't for ravens.

Man's best friend my ass.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

pheonix said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience...e/prehistoriccemeteryrevealsmanandfoxwerepals
> 
> And fox furs get a +1...I guess...



Depends how you classify them. They're just red dogs to me.



Gaz said:


> I wanted a pet fox when I was younger, like in the Fox and the Hound. :C


 
Read the book. You'll cry :3c


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well you fuckers wouldn't even _have_ the Sun if it weren't for ravens.
> 
> Man's best friend my ass.


 
I don't see them getting burried with humans 15,000 years ago.



~secret~ said:


> Depends how you classify them. They're just red dogs to me.


 
They're different...they're specialer. :3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well you fuckers wouldn't even _have_ the Sun if it weren't for ravens.
> 
> Man's best friend my ass.


 
Ravens do make better familiars.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well you fuckers wouldn't even _have_ the Sun if it weren't for ravens.
> 
> Man's best friend my ass.


I plan on getting an African Pied Raven <3



~secret~ said:


> Read the book. You'll cry :3c


I ALREADY DID. I was not ashamed. >:[


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I ALREADY DID. I was not ashamed. >:[


 
I was on about the ending, when everyone dies D:


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I was on about the ending, when everyone dies D:


I know. I cried so hard. And then I hated Disney for a while.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I know. I cried so hard. And then I hated Disney for a while.


 
I thank them for it. If they adapted the book faithfully it would've traumatised millions of children.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I thank them for it. If they adapted the book faithfully it would've traumatised millions of children.


Oh, no, I meant I hated Disney for even making the movie because once there's a book it was based off of, I have to read it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh, no, I meant I hated Disney for even making the movie because once there's a book it was based off of, I have to read it.


 
Ohhhhhh

That's a different matter altogether. That book was a fudgin nightmare to get a hold of >:O


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Ohhhhhh
> 
> That's a different matter altogether. That book was a fudgin nightmare to get a hold of >:O


It was easy for me; I just went to a second-hand store.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It was easy for me; I just went to a second-hand store.


 
I hate you forever.

/joking


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 5, 2011)

and talk about a topic shift. 

A pet fox... I wouldn't think it be much different from a dog really. Also mostly I hear is that wolves were the first ones.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> and talk about a topic shift.
> 
> A pet fox... I wouldn't think it be much different from a dog really. Also mostly I hear is that wolves were the first ones.



Post some proof of your "hearing"

Also, I must look up the book cause I didn't know there was one. The movie was really good so I know the book will be better.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Post some proof of your "hearing"
> 
> Also, I must look up the book cause I didn't know there was one. The movie was really good so I know the book will be better.



Fox and the Hound (Disney film) = 1960s Batman TV show
Fox and the Hound (Mannix novel) = The Dark Knight


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Fox and the Hound (Disney film) = 1960s Batman TV show
> Fox and the Hound (Mannix novel) = The Dark Knight


 
Brilliant comparison my good sir. I am even more intrigued now.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Depends how you classify them. They're just red dogs to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the book. You'll cry :3c


 
I cried enough at the cartoon.

And, yes, foxes are pretty much just cute little funny dog things.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 6, 2011)

Fox's _whats_ are multiple mans best friends?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

I dunno, that seems to be stretching it a bit to me. It says that other animals were also treated well. It could have also been a simple matter of identity or something, so they killed a random fox and buried it with a man. it's important the artifacts were moved as well, so he could find his body or something. 
It bothers me because it only seems to be talking about one fox. it's not 12 people buried with foxes. it's one fox skeleton. Perhaps one odd guy had a pet fox, that doesn't seem to make it different than how it is now. some people have pet foxes, but dogs are the canine of choice.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dunno, that seems to be stretching it a bit to me. It says that other animals were also treated well. It could have also been a simple matter of identity or something, so they killed a random fox and buried it with a man. it's important the artifacts were moved as well, so he could find his body or something.
> It bothers me because it only seems to be talking about one fox. it's not 12 people buried with foxes. it's one fox skeleton. Perhaps one odd guy had a pet fox, that doesn't seem to make it different than how it is now. some people have pet foxes, but dogs are the canine of choice.


 
A lot of our knowledge from the past comes from singular finds like this. We can only make educated guesses as to how likely it was that having a pet fox was a common thing. However given that it was found in Jordan, and I can't recall ever reading anything else like this, I'd say it's just some dude with a fox. Some dead dude.

That is my professional opinion.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> *A lot of our knowledge from the past comes from singular finds like this.* We can only make educated guesses as to how likely it was that having a pet fox was a common thing. However given that it was found in Jordan, and I can't recall ever reading anything else like this, I'd say it's just some dude with a fox. Some dead dude.
> 
> That is my professional opinion.


 iguanadon >.> 
but yeah I know what you mean. I just get very suspicious of anyone that says some general statement like "they kept foxes for pets" based on one burial. Especially since it noted other animals were involved in burials.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> iguanadon >.>
> but yeah I know what you mean. I just get very suspicious of anyone that says some general statement like "they kept foxes for pets" based on one burial. Especially since it noted other animals were involved in burials.


 
It's possible fox was just his favourite food, it's hard to tell with Upper Paleolithic societies. They didn't exactly leave us written records. Finding animal remains is common in burials of that era though. No one's sure of why yet, but the common belief is that they held some spiritual significance.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> It's possible fox was just his favourite food, it's hard to tell with Upper Paleolithic societies. They didn't exactly leave us written records. Finding animal remains is common in burials of that era though. No one's sure of why yet, but the common belief is that they held some spiritual significance.


 Yeah, which is what makes me think the fox was something spiritual with identity, not some companion. 
also, isn't predator meat really uncommon?


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yeah, which is what makes me think the fox was something spiritual with identity, not some companion.
> also, isn't predator meat really uncommon?


 
Primitive hunter-gatherers would eat pretty much anything if it was abundant, especially before the Neolithic Revolution. The likelihood of using them as a renewable food source is unlikely but not impossible. Evidence from Ohalo II suggests agriculture had been experimented with thousands of years before, so if it was established when he was alive it would have been very unusual. Basically a waste of energy if something easier to obtain, like grain, was on hand.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I plan on getting an African Pied Raven <3


I'll come to the pet store with you!


pheonix said:


> I don't see them getting burried with humans 15,000 years ago.


 
Well, duh. I mean, how would the humans catch them to even get them in their grave?

Not to mention that they were considered a representation of Death as well, so I'd imagine people were hesitant to fuck with them.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'll come to the pet store with you!


I'll name him Icky. C:



> Well, duh. I mean, how would the humans catch them to even get them in their grave?
> 
> Not to mention that they were considered a representation of Death as well, so I'd imagine people were hesitant to fuck with them.


Don't you guys know? Ravens are immortal. IMMORTAL.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'll name him Icky. C:
> 
> Don't you guys know? Ravens are immortal. IMMORTAL.


 
d'awwww

And OH WHY OF COURSE I KNEW THAT


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> d'awwww
> 
> And OH WHY OF COURSE I KNEW THAT


 I'll be like, ICKY, HOW ARE YOU TODAY? And he'll squawk. And I'll say I RUV YOU ICKY, BA-DOOM-PSH. And he'll squawk and make a funny wiggly movement with his tail.

My god I'm sick.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'll be like, ICKY, HOW ARE YOU TODAY? And he'll squawk. And I'll say I RUV YOU ICKY, BA-DOOM-PSH. And he'll squawk and make a funny wiggly movement with his tail.
> 
> My god I'm sick.


 
Christ almighty


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'll be like, ICKY, HOW ARE YOU TODAY? And he'll squawk. And I'll say I RUV YOU ICKY, BA-DOOM-PSH. And he'll squawk and make a funny wiggly movement with his tail.
> 
> My god I'm sick.


 Awwww I want one more now
But I don't think I would be able to do stuff like keep it's wings ckipped or keep it caged because I would feel really bad :c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Christ almighty


I regret nothing. I'm lying, I'm so ashamed. ;n;



Icky said:


> Awwww I want one more now
> But I don't think I would be able to do stuff like keep it's wings ckipped or keep it caged because I would feel really bad :c


I would train him well so he wouldn't need to be caged or have his wings clipped.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I regret nothing. I'm lying, I'm so ashamed. ;n;
> 
> I would train him well so he wouldn't need to be caged or have his wings clipped.


 
From what I've read, they're actually surprisingly trainable, so that could work.

I thought it was sincere :c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> From what I've read, they're actually surprisingly trainable, so that could work.


Some can learn to talk. :3c OH HAI, ICKY! Response: ICKY ICKY ICKY ICKY. It will happen.



> I thought it was sincere :c


 <33


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Some can learn to talk. :3c OH HAI, ICKY! Response: ICKY ICKY ICKY ICKY. It will happen.
> 
> 
> <33


 
OH MY GOD JUST LIKE POKEMONS YESSSS

But I do eventually want to teach one how to speak :3


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> OH MY GOD JUST LIKE POKEMONS YESSSS
> 
> But I do eventually want to teach one how to speak :3


It shall happen.

OH, OH, AND KIND OF ON TOPIC: Did you know people can actually buy Fennec Foxes as pets? I was like, what the fuck? Those bitches live in the desert, the Hell you gonna drag them to cold places in America?


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> OH MY GOD JUST LIKE POKEMONS YESSSS
> 
> But I do eventually want to teach one how to speak :3


 
You do realise ravens are wild animals and very hard to train, right? And keeping a wild animal caged? For shame, Icky >:C

/dreamkiller


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> You do realise ravens are wild animals and very hard to train, right? And keeping a wild animal caged? For shame, Icky >:C
> 
> /dreamkiller


You do realize that African Pied Ravens - which we were talking about - are legal to own as pets and are as easy to train as parrots, right?


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It shall happen.
> 
> OH, OH, AND KIND OF ON TOPIC: Did you know people can actually buy Fennec Foxes as pets? I was like, what the fuck? Those bitches live in the desert, the Hell you gonna drag them to cold places in America?



Fuck that, the topic now is how ravens would be the best pets everrrr

And fennecs? That sounds like a really bad idea.


~secret~ said:


> You do realise ravens are wild animals and very hard to train, right? And keeping a wild animal caged? For shame, Icky >:C
> 
> /dreamkiller


 
Yeah, African Pied Ravens are okay as pets.

Besides the whole "keeping birds as pets" thing which I am still not sure I'm cool with.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> Fuck that, the topic now is how ravens would be the best pets everrrr


Yessss



> And fennecs? That sounds like a really bad idea.


That's what I said; but there's even someone on the forum trying to get herself one. Hell, people are even buying Servals and Caracals as pets.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You do realize that African Pied Ravens - which we were talking about - are legal to own as pets and are as easy to train as parrots, right?


 
Evidently I do not. 

But if you're going to get a raven, why not go all the way and get a wild one?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Evidently I do not.
> 
> But if you're going to get a raven, why not go all the way and get a wild one?


It's illegal. :C African Pied's are the only legal "wild bird" allowed to be kept as a pet.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yessss
> 
> That's what I said; but there's even someone on the forum trying to get herself one. Hell, people are even buying Servals and Caracals as pets.


Ugh. Hope they get clawed up. 


Gaz said:


> It's illegal. :C African Pied's are the only legal "wild bird" allowed to be kept as a pet.


Oh...well what constitutes a wild bird, in the pet sense?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh...well what constitutes a wild bird, in the pet sense?


I think "exotic" pets; as in Parrots (African Greys, Scarlets, etc.) and, as I said, African Pied Ravens. I'm not 100%.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think "exotic" pets; as in Parrots (African Greys, Scarlets, etc.) and, as I said, African Pied Ravens. I'm not 100%.


 
So cardinals would be a no, probably?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> So cardinals would be a no, probably?


 Probably; I think it depends on your state, though.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Probably; I think it depends on your state, though.


 
Aww, cardinals and sparrows would be so awesome though :c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> Aww, cardinals and sparrows would be so awesome though :c


I want a mockingbird.

@ Topic: I found this article with more info on foxes and early humans. Seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I want a mockingbird.
> 
> @ Topic: I found this article with more info on foxes and early humans. Seems pretty interesting.


 
How about I just build an aviary and keep everything there.

And the police will com by and say "hey you have some illegal birds in there" and I'll say "fuck you cops" and release the hawks and vultures.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> How about I just build an aviary and keep everything there.
> 
> And the police will com by and say "hey you have some illegal birds in there" and I'll say "fuck you cops" and release the hawks and vultures.


As long as you don't go to jail. C:


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

magpies are legal in certain places. 

Fennecs are mexican desert animals aren't they. it doesn't seem that far off from other american climates. 

did you know they've been domesticating red foxes. not the silly russian project, but in america you can buy a red fox pet that's a bunch of generations into domestication.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> magpies are legal in certain places.


I think they're illegal in California. :S



> Fennecs are mexican desert animals aren't they. it doesn't seem that far off from other american climates.


I believe so; but for people who live in colder climates, I can't imagine dragging a fennec fox there.



> did you know they've been domesticating red foxes. not the silly russian project, but in america you can buy a red fox pet that's a bunch of generations into domestication.


Really? Sounds like the Dingo; or the New Guinea Singing dog.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

I want a magpie. they probably aren't legal here. neither are red foxes sadly. 
I dunno enough about fennecs to know how they would deal. I mean I've seen chihuahuas all over and they're pretty hot climate dogs. 

Apparently my dad had a pet dingo. It was a stray he had picked up when he was younger and he had no idea what she was until he went to the zoo.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I want a magpie. they probably aren't legal here. neither are red foxes sadly.


I'm sure you can look it up and double check.


> I dunno enough about fennecs to know how they would deal. I mean I've seen chihuahuas all over and they're pretty hot climate dogs.


Chihuahuas are also very small dogs and like the heat (plus their big ears filter their bodies, like Fennec Fox ears). For both animals, though, sweaters are a good solution.



> Apparently my dad had a pet dingo. It was a stray he had picked up when he was younger and he had no idea what she was until he went to the zoo.


That's awesome. I want a dingo. Come to think of it, what pet _wouldn't_ I want?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2011)

This article makes me happy


----------

